# Permatex Painter's Clean Hand Cleaner with Pumice



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

We need clean hands so we will not mess up the nice wood.
;-)
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

@mafe, and the current thread about the finger staining from woods is what prompted me to share this product as a review. One thing leads to another, it seems.

Regards,

DG


----------



## ward63 (Dec 12, 2009)

Can it be used a as a paint remover or paint stripper? Now that would be great!


----------



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks. I live in a paint filled world. I'll definitely give this product a try.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Update: I just used this last night to clean my hands that were completely soaked with Minwax Dark Mahogany Stain. First application got 90% or so. Second got the rest except around the edges of my fingernails, but after rinsing I immediately wiped each with a terry cloth shop towel and it all came out / off.

Look, Mom ! No solvents !


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

Thanks for the review, I too will need to look for this stuff. Do you know if it is only available at Sherwin Williams or can we get other places?


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

At Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/Permatex-65108-Painters-Squeeze-Bottle/dp/B004PGU7QW/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1315882507&sr=8-4


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I use a Permatex product sold at Auto Zone. It has Orange scent in it. It has pumice and cleans great. I started using it about 20 years ago before Sherwin Williams came to my town.


----------

